# Varmint Special



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Marks Outdoors in Birmingham has a pallet of Remington 700 VLS .204 Ruger coming in next week. These are laminate with a varmint contour bartel and jeweled bolt. The best thing about then is they are about 50% off retail. I just ordered 2 should ship to me next week, got them for $450 plus shipping. $920 ain't bad for 2 new Remingtons. If interested call and put your name on the list they are going fast.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Marks runs some outstanding deals from time to time and this sure seems like one. Good snag Chase and thanks for sharing.

But seriously, did you_ need_ two more rifles, LOL.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do I really need to answer that?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Do I really need to answer that?


No, not really, more of a rhetorical question that I already know the answer to all to well ....... :whistling:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Poor sales has led them to "blow out" the 204 in several models. They will only chamber it in special runs from now on.

I have received flyers from several other large dealers with similar sales on them.

Savage is also considering drastically reducing the number of rifles it chambers in 204.

lack of demand.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Poor sales has led them to "blow out" the 204 in several models. They will only chamber it in special runs from now on.
> 
> I have received flyers from several other large dealers with similar sales on them.
> 
> ...


Yeah and its a cool round to play with. One thing Im not to fired up about is this gun has a 12 twist barrel. Was hoping for a little faster so I could throw some 55gr out there. But either way it will be fun to play with.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*223 Rem*

If you want to shoot bullets that are that heavy and slow,maybe you should stick with the 223Rem. Personally I would want the gun to do what it was designed to do....very light weight bullet....very fast. 

May I ask,who makes a 55gr in .204" ?? ---SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> If you want to shoot bullets that are that heavy and slow,maybe you should stick with the 223Rem. Personally I would want the gun to do what it was designed to do....very light weight bullet....very fast.
> 
> May I aks,who makes a 55gr in .204" ?? ---SAWMAN


Berger makes 55gr and Im not positive but I think Seirra makes them. And they are a couple custom bullet makers that make them in 50 and 55gr.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Either way, that 204 should be very nasty to the vermin realm!!!!


----------



## dbh1956 (May 4, 2011)

A week ago Mark's still had several of these still available. $450 is a great price!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Not a bad deal like you said, can't beat the price he has, the speed is wicked but can anyone tell the difference between 1 blink or 2 blinks for the end results:whistling::whistling:
Stay cool while you shoot:whistling::whistling:


----------

